

Malicious code increasingly comes with release notes - Julie188
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/66361

======
bediger
Contrary to the comments on the article, I think this is good. It reflects on
a broader use of good coding practices, and other software engineering
practices.

Once malcode writers get into process, the arms race between them and the
"anti-virus" companies will come back into more balance. The "AV" companies
have probably always been saddled with "process", now the malcode writers
appear to be making that same, dunderheaded, mistake.

